# Urgent help now!!



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

My son is sitting in immigration from the uk...he was coming to Abu Dhabi to stay with us for Christmas, British airways let him fly but passport control said his passport was to scruffy and denied him entry, please can someone help us, just want him with us for Christmas - what do we do now????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sarahdarren said:


> My son is sitting in immigration from the uk...he was coming to Abu Dhabi to stay with us for Christmas, British airways let him fly but passport control said his passport was to scruffy and denied him entry, please can someone help us, just want him with us for Christmas - what do we do now????


oh dear.... this happened to my sis in law a few years ago - she simply wasn't allowed to fly & had to go home - but she hadn't actually left the UK


get in touch with the British consulate asap & see if they can help at all - that's what they're for! 

https://www.gov.uk/government/world/organisations/british-embassy-abu-dhabi


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Embassies tend not to get involved with immigration matters of the host country, as that can be seen as interfering with their internal affairs. I suppose all they can do is to issue an emergency passport or something, but whether that will be acceptable to the Abu Dhabi authorities is open to question. In a case like this, you usually let the matter take its course, which may result in your son being deported back to UK, with a possible ban from future entry. Ask a local lawyer about the likely course of action.


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you, he didn't make it in - we are devastated he won't be here for the festive holidays. We had a contact look at his passport and they said the fact the UK let him fly should have meant he should In theory get entry, I different day, maybe a different guy...who knows. 

Please can you tell me how this can effect future entry? British Airways said he had no comments against him when they checked, can you tell based on what you have experience of a lawyer and future ban comes from???
Much appreciated - thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

If he's in the UK get a replacement passport, you can get one within a week. Highly unlikely there'll be any problem with him going to the UAE however if you want to confirm this, contact this lady, she will give you an immigration check from the UAE authorities that will confirm what, if anything, the immigration system holds on him and whether he will be allowed free access.

detainedindubai

Whatever you do DO NOT contact a local lawyer, they will want £5,000 up-front just to look at your case, Radha (above) will sort it all out for less than £1,000.


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> If he's in the UK get a replacement passport, you can get one within a week. Highly unlikely there'll be any problem with him going to the UAE however if you want to confirm this, contact this lady, she will give you an immigration check from the UAE authorities that will confirm what, if anything, the immigration system holds on him and whether he will be allowed free access.
> 
> detainedindubai
> 
> Whatever you do DO NOT contact a local lawyer, they will want £5,000 up-front just to look at your case, Radha (above) will sort it all out for less than £1,000.


Hi thank you - he has an appointment tomorrow in London and hopefully we will get him on a flight before Christmas - thanks for the info I'll contact her.
Kind regards


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Good luck I hope you get it sorted out on time


----------

